# Shindigz $5 Banner Sale - this week only



## Vandalay Industries (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks for the tip, I ordered one.


----------



## StrandedPatrick (May 18, 2014)

I ordered a banner from them 3 years ago and it is up for several months a year. It has been great. I made the mistake last year of only securing the top grommets (with screws) but not the bottom and in the storm winds, the material around the top grommets started to fray. Not a quality issue as if I would have secured all four corners or used rope instead of hard mounting them, it wouldn't have happened. I'll just have to order a new one now!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

BTW I designed my banner last night, made some changes this morning (if you sign up with them you can save designs you make if you're not ready to order yet and then go back to them--great time saver and learned after my first time) and proceeded to order it online. However, I ran into a problem where it said the Code had already been used and referred to an order I placed back in April. However that was not the same discount offer; and so I called Customer Service and she said no you are right it should have gone through for you. She walked me through what to do for her online to be able to adjust the order amount for me and I finished the transaction on the phone with her. It's being processed now and she said it would ship out tomorrow. I've ordered from them a number of times already and they really have been great to buy from. 

Just a heads up on what to do in case you run into this issue.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

StrandedPatrick said:


> I ordered a banner from them 3 years ago and it is up for several months a year. It has been great. I made the mistake last year of only securing the top grommets (with screws) but not the bottom and in the storm winds, the material around the top grommets started to fray. Not a quality issue as if I would have secured all four corners or used rope instead of hard mounting them, it wouldn't have happened. I'll just have to order a new one now!



We used a horizontal banner last year and lashed it to those metal poles landscapers use when setting a level or kind of plumb line for hardscape. They are hollow and have holes in them which makes it easy to thread coated metal wire through them for tying the banners to the posts. Found them at Home Depot and for our 18-inch tall horizontal banner we found we needed to use the 36-inch posts to get the support we needed. Now we have the posts and can reuse for future signage since I've become a fan of halloween banners to use in my haunt.

Here's what the posts looked like with last year's sign:










I will come back and post exactly what they are called after another trip in to Home Depot but they were in the section with rebar as I recall.


----------



## WOLFPACK7483 (Apr 29, 2013)

Had our entrance sign made three years ago. Banner + PVC frame. Easy sleazy Great quality.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

BTW the expiration date is Friday, 8/19 @ 11:59 PM ET, earlier I guess if they sell 1,000 of the $5 banners.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Shindigz updated their site late last night to announce they had extended their $5 banner sale 2 more days, so now ending Sunday night @ 11:59 pm ET. Same restrictions as mentioned above, 1 per household, etc.

You can create your own design or use one of their halloween themed banners backgrounds and add your personalized text. There's also the Ouija Board design to choose from as mentioned in a separate thread under the General Halloween Discussion forum area: http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/148203-oujia-board-banner-fortune-teller-haunts.html


----------

